# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Когда и как у русских людей появились отчества?

## ПаранойА

Называть по имени-отчеству принято не во всех странах. Например, англичане, французы, немцы и многие другие народы спокойно обходятся без отчеств. А есть народы, у которых к имени сына прибавляется не только имя отца, но и имя деда и прадеда.
В России отчества приняты с давних пор и записываются в документы сразу же при регистрации новорожденных. Считается, что обращение по имени-отчеству показывает уважительное отношение к человеку. Желая узнать отчество, человека могут спросить, как это было принято в старину: «Как Вас звать-величать?» Слово «величать» относится именно к отчеству и озна-
чает в русском языке «возносить, превозносить, чествовать».
Отчества в России возникли еще в глубокой древности. Уже в 945 году в списках русских послов историки обнаружили не только имена, но и отчества. Правда, писались они тогда по-другому: например, Глеб сын Владимира, Василий сын Петра и т.д.
Древнерусских князей величали не только по отцу, но упоминали также деда и прадеда, и даже прапрадеда. Древностью рода гордились; чем древнее был род, тем значительнее человек выглядел в глазах окружающих, да и сам себя уважал больше. Например, киевского князя Владимира называли: князь Владимир сын Святослава, внук Всеволода, правнук Олега, праправнук Святослава, прапраправнук Ярослава, пращур великого Владимира. Хотя в устной речи отчества древних людей звучали похоже на современное произношение, например, Владимир Святосла¬вич.
В неофициальных разговорах между хорошо знакомыми людьми издавна было принято и до наших дней сохранилось уважительное обращение к человеку только по отчеству, без имени: Петрович, Андре-ич, Глебыч и т.д.
В основном отчества у людей образуются от имени отца. Это связано с традицией, бытовавшей в далекой старине, когда отец
был единственным кормильцем и главой семьи. Однако бывали случаи образования отчества и от имени матери: Павел Настасьич, Иван Ефросиньевич. Нередко такие отчества по матери переходили в фамилии.
В настоящее время все отчества образуются только от имени отца. Но как раньше, так и теперь человека начинают называть по отчеству только тогда, когда он повзрослеет. Маленьких детей и подростков называют только по имени.

----------


## Vanya

> Например, англичане, французы, немцы и многие другие народы спокойно обходятся без отчеств.


разве? а как же имена типа John Robert Smith? разве Роберт - это просто второе имя? чот мне так не кажется.. просветите :ah:

----------


## Irina

> Однако бывали случаи образования отчества и от имени матери: Павел Настасьич, Иван Ефросиньевич. Нередко такие отчества по матери переходили в фамилии.


Вот этого я не знала. Спасибо.

----------


## vova230

> разве? а как же имена типа John Robert Smith? разве Роберт - это просто второе имя? чот мне так не кажется.. просветите :ah:


Такие имена применяются только по необходимости. Как например Александр Дюма - отец и Александр Дюма - сын

----------


## Vanya

> Такие имена применяются только по необходимости. Как например Александр Дюма - отец и Александр Дюма - сын


хорошо. но что это в данном случае - Роберт - это что будет? имя отца?




> Как например Александр Дюма - отец и Александр Дюма - сын


англичане насколько я знаю пишут ..ну допустим John Jr. Lewis, где Jr. обозначает "младший"

----------

